# Hello from the Colburn School in Los Angeles!



## Colburn_CCM (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Do you know aspiring film & TV composers ages 14-18? This fall, the Colburn School is offering high school students the chance to study composition, Logic software, film music analysis, and orchestration with industry professionals (here’s looking at you, Brian Langsbard and Michaela Eremiasova!) We have an exciting roster for our Speaker Series including the fabulous Bob Badami, Brian Kirk, Sage Lewis, Amritha Vaz, and Kool Kojak. Classes meet on Tuesday nights at the Colburn School. Perfect for high schoolers who surf ComposerCloud and make beats instead of finishing that History of Modern Europe term paper. PM or write to [email protected] for more information!

Cheers,
The Composition for Contemporary Media Team


----------

